# Havanese vs Lhasa Apso vs Tibetan Terrier



## havnewbie

Another question from this newbie. 

While studying Havanese, I also got to know the breeds called Lhasa Apso and Tibetan Terrier. And they look quite similar to Havanese to my novice eyes. 

How would you compare these two breeds to Havanese? Especially in terms of temperament? Would you recommend these two breeds to first-time owners as well? 

I know most of you are Havanese owners and I am probably asking a wrong group, but I'd still appreciate your biased answers.  

Thanks!


----------



## StarrLhasa

I was owned by two Lhasa Apsos for many years. Lhasas have some similarities to Havs - notably their long coats that require much grooming if left in long coat - but their temperaments are quite different. Lhasa are much more independent and can be stubborn. They are not good around very young children - the fast movements and high-pitched screaming can be stressful to these dogs.

Like Havanese, obtaining a Lhasa from a responsible breeder is essential as backyard breeders and puppymills have bred unpleasant traits into the breed population.

I was not a first time dog owner when I adopted my first Lhasa, a 13 month old boy, as I had grown up with dogs, but he was my first dog as a primary caregiver. I was home for many months with him, and he was easy to train, and he was a good boy when I finally got a new job and left him home alone. I have seen listings about rescued Lhasas that suggest that experienced Lhasa owners only should. apply, but that may be because of problematic temperaments due to poor breeding.
Lhasas also tend to be a little larger/heavier than Havs.


----------



## krandall

I haven't owned a TT, but from what I've been told by people who do, they are a little more independent/stubborn (in general... of course there is individual variation) than Havs. They are also quite a bit bigger.


----------



## tcollins

A close friend of mine has a Lhasa/Maltese and I'm telling you, he (his name is Peppy) looks VERY much like my hav but is bigger. He weighs about 3 or 4 lbs more and is thicker. He is also more independent and not quite as friendly as my Oliver. He's a very good dog, only barks when people come over and is well trained. 
Before getting my hav, I would always say I would love to have a dog like Peppy! Now that I see the 2 together, I would say that the havanese is much more "childlike"- wants to constantly play and be paid attention to and is certainly called a 'velcro dog' for a reason! Oliver is very loyal and LOVES to be everywhere we are. Peppy more or less keeps to himself, but will love on you if he's in the mood.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Stacierew

ok, I just wrote a huge reply, and it didnt post! Lets try again...
I have a tibetan terrier AND just got a havie a few weeks ago. Main differences: TT's and Lhasa's are from tibet. They are aloof, reserved with strangers, and independent. They dont have the same sense of humor that a hav has. They tend to take a bit of work to train. All three need an incredible amount of grooming, unless you keep them in puppy cuts. TT's and Lhasa's have dense "tibet worthy" hair. They love snow and are loyal to their families. Hav's are notoriously good with well mannered kids. My hav is easier to groom because her coat is lighter, and she is smaller, so there is less of her to groom! My TT did nip at my four year old niece, and he was NOT a dog for a first time dog owner (Of course, even within a breed there are temperament variations). You may like the TT size better. My TT would give me a kiss, then go take a nap or go outside to do his own thing. He listens when he feels like it and I dont always know if he is in the house or playing in the backyard. My hav is always on my lap, or sleeping at my feet (or looking at me with her tail wagging). I never have to wonder where she is! Hope this helps...


----------



## Carefulove

Stacierew said:


> ...
> I have a tibetan terrier AND just got a havie a few weeks ago. Main differences: TT's and Lhasa's are from tibet. They are aloof, reserved with strangers, and independent. They dont have the same sense of humor that a hav has...
> ...My hav is always on my lap, or sleeping at my feet (or looking at me with her tail wagging). I never have to wonder where she is! Hope this helps...


In other words, Gotta love the Cubans! eace:


----------



## LeighK

*My 4th Child - Our Tibetan Terrier!*

We are a family of five with two cats and a very sweet TT. The kids were 1, 12 and 14 yo when we got our TT. She is currently 21 months, and we are all in love with her. (BTW, I grew up with 2 cats, a Bassett Hound and an Alaskan Malamute. We also had a Black Lab for a few years before the Malamute.)

Lucy, our TT, has a very sweet disposition. She's extremely easy going and friendly. Very well socialized with other dogs and people. Very charming with other dogs...she never fails to engage even the most reluctant dogs in a game of chase. Charming with people, too!

As online sources say, they really adapt to their owners and/or whatever you're doing. She's fun and can be feisty outdoors, loves to run and play soccer, etc. At 25 lbs., she has the stamina to keep up with the kids. When indoors, she settles in w/o complaint. She likes to go with me on errands and waits in the car w/o any problems. She's also okay when left at home for a few hours. (I haven't left her alone longer than 3 hours.)

We visit out of state family several times a year, and she's always been terrific in the car. In a two-week period last year, we traveled to see family (8 hours each way) twice. While we were at our destination, she slept in new locations, incl. a hotel room, w/o one problem. She also had to wait in the car while we were in restaurants and while someone in the hospital, etc., etc. We could not have asked for her to be any better behaved. Obviously we took her for walks and potty breaks, but she was absolutely amazing.

We all pick her up and cary her around all the time. She's very compliant. She'll stay in your lap for a while on her own and w/o a complaint if you gently restrain her. Eventually she'll go sit in one of her favorite spots. She does grumble/growl a little if the kids try to pick her up when she's sleeping, and it's getting later in the evening. I usually tell her that I'm going to pick her up and tell her "no growling". This works beautifully.

She is a bit independent and will ignore me sometimes until she realizes it's in her best interests, i.e., I have a treat for her. She's not terribly independent, though. She'll sit, leave it, drop it, stay, "go upstairs to bed", lay down, get down...can't think what else. She does not always like to 'come' on command. We're still working on it.

She needs a lot of combing, but I enjoy doing it. I try to do some every day for 20 minutes or so. She got a puppy cut this summer, and it was easier to give her a bath, but I didn't like the look as well as I do when her hair is long. She is incredibly good when being groomed. She might not always be enjoying it, but I can appease her w/ promises of a treat and restraining her.

Hope this helps!


----------



## precious_tan

When I looking for my first dog, I went into all the breed research to read all their general traits to try to narrow down our search. Besides that, we search high and low in shelters to find our dog. Due to our rabbits, we decided to purchase our first dog, Precious. Before we got our dog, I also went into research of dog training. Each dog is unique and special, I believe with proper training, all dog can be a great joy. Precious did establish nipping which really put us under stress again, others than nipping, chasing rabbits and eating rabbit's poops, etc all the puppy's behaviors. So we called the trainer in, after we have the knowledge to train our dog, Precious seems to be enjoyable again. 

This is my experience of getting our first dog. I hope this is helpful to you. But I believe, with a lot of love and patience, any dog can be a good first dog. Your family will just need to fall in love with one. Good luck in your search.


----------



## jessegirl

Our friends have a LA. Here's a great description of this breed that is entirely consistent with our friends' dog (except the sharpness, nipping - Lola is an awesome dog! Before we got Rollie we wanted to clone her, but she IS so independent and I think she would have been too independent for us. We want a snuggle buddy).

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/lhasaapsos.html


----------



## jessegirl

Here's the Havanese description from the same website. Sound familiar? Ha, ha!

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/havanese.html


----------



## clare

We have owned or been owned by 3 Tibetan terriers, and they all had very different temperaments,one was a little stubborn and wilful,whilst the other two were easy going and very loyal,all of them always wanted the family to be together in the same room.Their coats were not quite as soft as our Havs.I love both breeds.Lhasa's on the other hand whilst very beautiful to look at can sometimes be a little more independent,and perhaps not as playful with children as the other two breeds.


----------

